
1 Million Linux Kernels Booted for Vast Botnet Simulation - chanux
http://www.linuxinsider.com/story/1-Million-Linux-Kernels-Booted-for-Vast-Botnet-Simulation-67720.html?wlc=1249404560
======
chanux
Note: Advertisement before the page loads.

